# Who makes the best cordless tools?



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m bored so I thought I would start an argument.

The answer to the question, of course, is Bosch. If you don’t use Bosch, you’re a fake, primitive electrician  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No one. They all have issues.

Pick a brand that works for you and use it. It's just a way to make money, its disposable. Put an extra hidden $20 into each job and you can buy all new cordless tools every year.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The best expensive brand is Hilti. The best moderate brand is Milwaukee. And the best house brand is Ridgid.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> No one. They all have issues.
> 
> Pick a brand that works for you and use it. It's just a way to make money, its disposable. Put an extra hidden $20 into each job and you can buy all new cordless tools every year.


I thought you were married to Milwaukee, Hack?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I know you like blue and they are a good alternative to red.


Tim.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> I know you like blue and they are a good alternative to red.
> 
> 
> Tim.


.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I thought you were married to Milwaukee, Hack?


Nope, you made that up.

I use them because they make a great assortment of tools and the batteries are good, it just works well for me.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Dewalt is easily the most used cordless tool in history.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Dewalt is easily the most used cordless tool in history.



On job sites. Homeowners buy Ryobi. Old ladies who wear red hats and knit buy Ryobi. Cats and dogs buy Ryobi. Your old uncle who sold shoes for a living and never had a screwdriver in his hand once in his life bought a Ryobi.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> On job sites. Homeowners buy Ryobi. Old ladies who wear red hats and knit buy Ryobi. Cats and dogs buy Ryobi. Your old uncle who sold shoes for a living and never had a screwdriver in his hand once in his life bought a Ryobi.


I don't like you avatar anymore.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

sbrn33 said:


> Dewalt is easily the most used cordless tool in history.


And the most overrated.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

The best- Hilti, but way too expensive.

I've fully tooled up with Milwaukee, and love the stuff. 
No complaints at all for batteries, performance and durability. 

And I drop things. A lot.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't like you avatar anymore.


Now I gotta ask,

Is that you pissing on a golf course somewhere?

I'm thinking a competitor sponsored your favorite tee.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Signal1 said:


> The best- Hilti, but way too expensive.


I am starting to question that. Is Hilti really so much better? Or is it just that people spend so much money on it that they refuse to buy something new, so they keep repairing the same Hilt tool over and over (at a great cost)?

I have had many people tell me how old their Hilti demo hammer is, but they also tell me about having it repaired, and the cost of the repairs is more than you could go out and buy the Bosch equivalent for.

As far as the actual performance, I always talk about how my Hilti TE-60 that goes for $1,000 new has a very low blow energy, as much as a $350 Bosch. And I know that it's not just a lie in the specs because I have had to borrow a friends Bosch to drive in ground rods a few times when the Hilti couldn't do it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Dewalt is easily the most used cordless tool in history.


If you include B & D and Craftsman. Bosch is the biggest seller of real tools.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

99cents said:


> If you include B & D and Craftsman. Bosch is the biggest seller of real tools.


Biggest seller doesn't mean best.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Hilti does make nice stuff, I owned a 14.4V drill once but I'm much happier with my Milwaukee as an entire tool system with area lighting.


Tim.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Signal1 said:


> Biggest seller doesn't mean best.


I assume Bosch’s biggest market is Europe. I only switched because of the sale pricing on Bosch. It was worth a try because of price and it’s as good as Milwaukee, maybe better. They have great warranty if you register and a local warranty and repair shop.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Signal1 said:


> Now I gotta ask,
> 
> Is that you pissing on a golf course somewhere?
> 
> I'm thinking a competitor sponsored your favorite tee.


It was a Sq-D sales rep pissing on my sign during a contractors golf tourny that I put on. Good friend of mine....


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

99cents said:


> If you include B & D and Craftsman. Bosch is the biggest seller of real tools.


Is that tools or total company sales? Bosch sells a lot of stuff that isn't power tool related. I've heard their rools are like 2% of total company revenue. Maybe that's just the US. It would explain why they tend to inovate and then just sit around for a while and let others outpace them. They do have the best batteries right now though.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Hitachi, that is all.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> They do have the best batteries right now though.


What is it about their batteries?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Forge Boyz said:


> Is that tools or total company sales? Bosch sells a lot of stuff that isn't power tool related. I've heard their rools are like 2% of total company revenue. Maybe that's just the US. It would explain why they tend to inovate and then just sit around for a while and let others outpace them. They do have the best batteries right now though.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


It’s global. I think it’s power tools and accessories. Bosch seems to own Dremel and Diablo blades (which are cheaper and just as good as Sawzall blades).


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

HackWork said:


> What is it about their batteries?


I think it's battery construction, the technology that allows them to make high capacity batteries very compact. They are tough. I don't have stats on it, I just have a brother that like to keep up with some of that kind of thing.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> What is it about their batteries?


I use their 4.0 and 6.3. The 4.0 is okay but the 6.3 is a trooper with little difference in physical size.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I went from The older typical Dewalt 18V NiCad batteries to Lithium Milwaukee M18 and it's night and day difference. Solid power for a long time, and they don't discharge in days like the NiCads. 

I have no battery complaints at all, they just work. And it's really nice not having to care about batteries anymore, I just throw them in the charger in the van when they get run down, they charge on the drive home.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I really think Hilti is highly overrated at this point, emperor's new clothes. 

I am not sure their hammer drills were ever any better, going way back to spline drive. 

They used to be first to market with some innovations, for example they had a 24V cordless SDS plus drill before others had anything comparable. Now it's the opposite, they seem to be playing catch up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CoolWill said:


> The best expensive brand is Hilti. The best moderate brand is Milwaukee. And the best house brand is Ridgid.


Pretty spot on.

I just really hate the feel of Ridgid, there stuff just reminds me of 1950's Russian engineering (large and bulky).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I thought you were married to Milwaukee, Hack?


For the cost, value, ease of use, and batteries Milwaukee is the best bet.

Batteries in their older designs was the only weak point it was never the tool design.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Dewalt is easily the most used cordless tool in history.


That is 100% marketing and less than 50% reliability. 

You can buy their stuff at every HDepot.

They had a lead when they had the largest selection of tools but Milwaukee has out done them by far.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I assume Bosch’s biggest market is Europe. I only switched because of the sale pricing on Bosch. It was worth a try because of price and it’s as good as Milwaukee, maybe better. They have great warranty if you register and a local warranty and repair shop.


I picked up the Bosch 10.8v screwdriver when it first came out and then added the impact when they brought it out.

Those tools are still using strong after a lot of use and abuse (dropped in saltwater several times).


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

I go with Milwaukee because their line is so huge. Sure someone else might make a better drill or another company a better impact but in general all Milwaukee’s tools are pretty good, and have been reliable for me. Still haven’t seen a competitors 18volt bandsaw that’s as good as the compact m18, for me anyway. It’s nice having 15 different tools that all use the same battery.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I miss the Milwaukee hard cases. Bosch gives you a cheesy bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I miss the Milwaukee hard cases. Bosch gives you a cheesy bag.


So does Milwaukee now!


----------



## Funksparky (Nov 8, 2017)

My previous boss gave me a set of Hilti cordless tools- recip, circular saw, impact, drill, and light. Amazing tools. Tough and so powerful. Loved that drill. Wish I could have took them with me when I left!! Now I’m using Dewalt, but will eventually switch to Milwaukee I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's a list of my Milwaukee M-18
4-Hole Hawg
1-Super Hole Hawg
1- 1-3/4” SDS Max Rotary Hammer 
1-3/8" Impact Wrench
1-1/2" Drill/Driver
1-Sawzall
1-Hackzall
1-6 1/2" Circular Saw
1- Jig saw
1- heated vest


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No impact gun 3D?


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> No impact gun 3D?


Just one, I called it an Impact Wrench


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I just bought the Super Hole Hawg with two 9.0 batteries.
This thing is awesome, 2 9/16" self feed bit doesn't slow down.
1 1/4" auger through three studs goes right through.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Just one, I called it an Impact Wrench


I think he meant the 1/4" quick change variety.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Keep in mind that virtually ALL of the above manufacturers are sourcing their sub-C cells from Japan.

This may entail a branch plant located overseas, but the technology is overwhelmingly based upon Japanese intellectual property.

Similarly, most laptops -- until recent years were manufactured in Taiwan. Then they moved those factories to Red China.

Most flat panel displays are coming out of Korea. Its government paid up Large to give its favored corporations a fantastic edge.

Red China 's official policy is to take all of these -- and more -- and make them Chinese. 

Trump's trade strategy is to stop their wholesale theft of intellectual property.

My bet is that tariffs are going UP and will stay UP for years to come.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

telsa said:


> Keep in mind that virtually ALL of the above manufacturers are sourcing their sub-C cells from Japan.
> 
> This may entail a branch plant located overseas, but the technology is overwhelmingly based upon Japanese intellectual property.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, no one makes power tools anywhere but China. Dewalt assembles a few in the US, but they are Chinese parts.

Samsung is the leader in lithium-ion cells, and last I heard they are a South Korean company.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

telsa said:


> Keep in mind that virtually ALL of the above manufacturers are sourcing their sub-C cells from Japan.
> 
> This may entail a branch plant located overseas, but the technology is overwhelmingly based upon Japanese intellectual property.
> 
> ...


How will an American tairiff prevent Chinese intellectual theft from the Japanese?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess I forgot the answer the real topic of this thread. I think all manufacturers make winners and losers. I am invested heavily with Milwaukee, but some of their stuff is lacking in longevity. I kept everything the same for battery compatibility, but I am already using 2 battery systems (m12 and m18), so adding a 3rd doesn't seem like that big of a deal. My 2nd gen m18 fuel drill is on its last legs, and after reading reviews of the 3rd gen I am leery. Lots of complaints about wobbling chucks and overheating issues. My drill gets worked pretty hard, apparently, so I am looking at other brands just for comparison. The new Dewalt and Milwaukee have crappy reviews with complaints of durability, so I'm actually considering Makita. Their new 18v super duper cordless drill seems like a real winner. Namely, this one: https://www.toolnut.com/power-tools...less-cordless-1-2-driver-drill-kit-5-0ah.html


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

We used Hilti at my fathers business because of the service and visiting salesman that would cater to our parts person and tool crib attendant. If a tool was going out for repair we had a loaner. Since going o my own it has been my policy that readily available powrtools are far less expensive for us to pay for it the log run. If a tool is down a foreman can run out to Home Depot r send someone to pick up aa new one for far less cost than dealing with Hilti, when you remove the salesman and onsite customer service their tools are too expensive. We stay with Milwaukee, the guys love them and the cost for us are a benefit as log as the crews do not buy the most expensive batteries that can be dropped ad brken.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Going_Commando said:


> I guess I forgot the answer the real topic of this thread. I think all manufacturers make winners and losers. I am invested heavily with Milwaukee, but some of their stuff is lacking in longevity. I kept everything the same for battery compatibility, but I am already using 2 battery systems (m12 and m18), so adding a 3rd doesn't seem like that big of a deal. My 2nd gen m18 fuel drill is on its last legs, and after reading reviews of the 3rd gen I am leery. Lots of complaints about wobbling chucks and overheating issues. My drill gets worked pretty hard, apparently, so I am looking at other brands just for comparison. The new Dewalt and Milwaukee have crappy reviews with complaints of durability, so I'm actually considering Makita. Their new 18v super duper cordless drill seems like a real winner. Namely, this one: https://www.toolnut.com/power-tools...less-cordless-1-2-driver-drill-kit-5-0ah.html


We had been Makita until Milwaukee offered a bigger line I cordless. Never ha durability concerns with them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> How will an American tairiff prevent Chinese intellectual theft from the Japanese?


The Chinese have played hardball granting access to their labor and to their market. You can't manufacture in China or sell in China if you don't play by their rules, and their rules are unseen anywhere else in the world or history. You have to pay to play - you are required to hand over your intellectual property - trade secrets, proprietary technology, etc. - to do business in China. So it's more of a mugging than a burglary. 

Oh and don't forget China tarrifs imports too, yeah the same thing they are outraged that we're doing, they've always done. 

They keep the cost to manufacture low (and difficult to compete with) by policy. 
They have no environmental protection agency, no occupational health and safety administration, of course no unions. 

They also manipulate their currency. I think manipulating the currency can't work forever, but I think it does not have to it just has to work long enough that their competition in Europe and North America degenerate to a point they can't recover. 

The Chinese do not play fair, they have done everything they can to stack the deck in their favor. What happens if you play fair in a rigged card game? 

We are getting dangerously close to China's endgame, where it doesn't matter if we don't like what's happening, because we can't realistically do our own manufacturing. We are dependent on China, which is frankly alarming. I think their reaction is the alarm that their plan for economic dominance will not quite make it to fruition. 

If it does, do you think China has extracted everything it wants from us, and won't hold us over a barrel over anything else? What does power do again? 

So the tariffs impose an economic disadvantage on foreign manufacturing, which will inevitably boost US manufacturing - just puts a finger on the scales of supply and demand, in favor of domestic manufacturing. Domestic manufacturing is the alternative to handing your wallet over to the Chinese muggers. Thus the tariffs fight theft of intellectual property, but it's much more than that.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> I guess I forgot the answer the real topic of this thread. I think all manufacturers make winners and losers. I am invested heavily with Milwaukee, but some of their stuff is lacking in longevity. I kept everything the same for battery compatibility, but I am already using 2 battery systems (m12 and m18), so adding a 3rd doesn't seem like that big of a deal. My 2nd gen m18 fuel drill is on its last legs, and after reading reviews of the 3rd gen I am leery. Lots of complaints about wobbling chucks and overheating issues. My drill gets worked pretty hard, apparently, so I am looking at other brands just for comparison. The new Dewalt and Milwaukee have crappy reviews with complaints of durability, so I'm actually considering Makita. Their new 18v super duper cordless drill seems like a real winner. Namely, this one: https://www.toolnut.com/power-tools...less-cordless-1-2-driver-drill-kit-5-0ah.html


I burn thru two Makita 1/2" cordless drills a year by myself. Generally using the daredevil bits in the 1-1/4 " size on pressure treated 2x4's or something similar where I got too lazy to drag out a cord and use the real drills. But it don't bother me too much cause for two hundred bucks at Christmas you go to Home Depot and you can get a 2 piece combo kit with another 1/2" drill , an impact gun, and two batteries and a charger on sale. Sometimes they go for $150. I'm trying to figure out what to do with all the extra broke down drills I got laying around, I can't seem to get the nerve to just toss them into the trash can. But I gots me ten 3 hour batteries now.........


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

All brands seem to be crappy lately. 

They don’t make them like they used to. This broke in a friends hands when the bit got snagged.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If you can afford them: Festool, Metabo, Fein, Hilti -- great stuff. ( imported batteries, European manufacture )

The low cost labor available in Red China is now set against virtually total robotic manufacture in the West. 

I rather suspect that tariffs against Red China will not only stay -- but keep rising -- eventually leading to a cessation of trade with that evil, and hostile, regime.

The CCP learned nothing from the Cold War. (Neither did Putin.)

At some point soon, Red Chinese VISA will end up being cancelled on a wholesale basis.

This shift will be driven by events -- not desire.

Which is why no-one sees it coming.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

eddy current said:


> All brands seem to be crappy lately.
> 
> They don’t make them like they used to. This broke in a friends hands when the bit got snagged.


Is your friend a gorilla?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Canada = Great White North = Polar Vortex is normal weather.

At low temperatures ALL plastics turn brittle.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MCasey said:


> Is your friend a gorilla?


or a butter fingers?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

canbug said:


> Hilti does make nice stuff, I owned a 14.4V drill once but I'm much happier with my Milwaukee as an entire tool system with area lighting.
> 
> 
> Tim.



There are a lot of nice tools out there, I’ve had Makita, bosh and the yellow black and decker in the past. I’ve seen pros who swear by Roby because they are disposable and another good frind who is all set up with rigid which are very nice and 5 year warranty on the batteries from Home Depot.

Ultimately I settled on Milwaukee because of the vaccume cleaner LOL. It’s nice and compact and stores easily and runs on the same battery as the rest of my M18 tools which is an absolute must. I require all my tools to be on the same battery system. 

It’s a real pluss that the impacter is small and compact. 1/4” makes a big differance some times. 


Oh, and 99, nice troll thread


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

telsa said:


> If you can afford them: Festool, Metabo, Fein, Hilti -- great stuff. ( imported batteries, European manufacture )
> 
> The low cost labor available in Red China is now set against virtually total robotic manufacture in the West.
> 
> ...


DeWalt is still owned by a US company for what it's worth.

Look what China is doing to poor Taiwan. They are strangling them by buying out all their allies. Kinda scary. In fact they're already moving to doing the same to the US.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

TGGT said:


> DeWalt is still owned by a US company for what it's worth.
> 
> Look what China is doing to poor Taiwan. They are strangling them by buying out all their allies. Kinda scary. In fact they're already moving to doing the same to the US.


Last I looked a lot of the DeWalt stuff had "Built in USA" on the box - which I think means they glue on the labels in the USA - but "Made in Mexico" on the plate. Not a huge fan of Mexico, but I'd much rather Mexican manufacture than Chinese.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> Last I looked a lot of the DeWalt stuff had "Built in USA" on the box - which I think means they glue on the labels in the USA - but "Made in Mexico" on the plate. Not a huge fan of Mexico, but I'd much rather Mexican manufacture than Chinese.


No doubt China doesn't manufacture EVERY component that goes in Milwaukee tools.

Maybe it's too simplistic an argument, but I suspect cheap products dumped into our market is one of the reasons we haven't seen our wages rise. They haven't needed to. Plus how often have they talked about the dollar becoming stronger as a bad thing for exports? The powers that be don't want us to have greater purchasing power.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

My Bosch is made in Malaysia if that means anything.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have used them all, presently have Milwaukee and Ryobi on the truck.

Milwaukee has so many tools and one battery goes between most of the ones I have.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have used them all, presently have Milwaukee and Ryobi on the truck.
> 
> Milwaukee has so many tools and one battery goes between most of the ones I have.


Batteries is the main reason I've been switching over to Milwaukee, M12 & M18.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MCasey said:


> Is your friend a gorilla?


No he is actually a little guy. I personally have sprained my wrist in the past when that happened even with a battery drill. Using left hand, not holding it very well and it gets caught on something, twisting my wrist.

And @telsa, first thing, for someone who has never been to Canada, your sure do pretend to know a lot about it :vs_laugh:
Second, it was while working indoors on a residential reno.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Batteries is the main reason I've been switching over to Milwaukee, M12 & M18.


I like the versatility. Every time I look, it seems like they have a new tool available.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

eddy current said:


> No he is actually a little guy. I personally have sprained my wrist in the past when that happened even with a battery drill. Using left hand, not holding it very well and it gets caught on something, twisting my wrist.
> 
> And @telsa, first thing, for someone who has never been to Canada, your sure do pretend to know a lot about it :vs_laugh:
> Second, it was while working indoors on a residential reno.


Bosch anti-kickback kills the drill if it catches. Nice feature.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

eddy current said:


> No he is actually a little guy. I personally have sprained my wrist in the past when that happened even with a battery drill. Using left hand, not holding it very well and it gets caught on something, twisting my wrist.
> 
> And @*telsa*, first thing, for someone who has never been to Canada, your sure do pretend to know a lot about it :vs_laugh:
> Second, it was while working indoors on a residential reno.


That's no trick.

The real challenge is to figure out American politics while never leaving the Great White North. :biggrin:

I'm still waiting. :smile:


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

telsa said:


> That's no trick.
> 
> The real challenge is to figure out American politics while never leaving the Great White North. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm still waiting. :smile:


All you know is what you’ve been told, no personal experience, it’s obvious. 

I’ve been to the US a lot in my life and spend more time there than I want to. I’ll be in Washington again this April actually. 
I currently live less than an hour from the border. I even used to work at customs on a bridge, crossed every day and worked every day with US electricians. 

Yet you’ve never been to Canada, not once I bet, but sure do pretend to know a lot about the country and it’s citizens. :wink:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Milwaukee makes a durable tool line with plenty to choose from . I like Milwaukee's site lighting line up . Having to do lots of work in the dark with no power on site it has become pivotal selling point for us . The nice thing about Milwaukee when you need a tool they make a cordless version of it . 

Many moons ago Dewalt was the go to but for power , products selection , warranty nothing comes close to Milwaukee . Yeah the Euros make good tools but little selection and pricey . 

But in say 10 or so years we will be using some other brand and trash talking Milwaukee . Us older dudes started with Makita then jumped to Dewalt and now Milwaukee is king . So I guess we should ask who will be next ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

eddy current said:


> All you know is what you’ve been told, no personal experience, it’s obvious.
> 
> I’ve been to the US a lot in my life and spend more time there than I want to. I’ll be in Washington again this April actually.
> I currently live less than an hour from the border. I even used to work at customs on a bridge, crossed every day and worked every day with US electricians.
> ...


It's a very good thing you didn't put money on your bet.

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm a glutton for punishment. I bought the gen 3 milwaukee m12 fuel drill/impact kit last week. I got sick of my impact falling off my belt since the belt hook screw had long since broken off, and I used a piece of #12 to make a new hook. So, I bought the kit, put the new impact in my veto, and the new drill and old impact will go in my personal truck as a service call kit. I seem to have to take my personal truck out whenever it snows as the towns around here don't clear snow for crap, and the gmc van even with snow tires is sketchy at best. Plus mud season is coming. I'll probably throw the m12 hackzall in the bag as well, since I never use that thing anymore, and will at least have the basics for power tools in my truck.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> I'm a glutton for punishment. I bought the gen 3 milwaukee m12 fuel drill/impact kit last week. I got sick of my impact falling off my belt since the belt hook screw had long since broken off, and I used a piece of #12 to make a new hook. So, I bought the kit, put the new impact in my veto, and the new drill and old impact will go in my personal truck as a service call kit. I seem to have to take my personal truck out whenever it snows as the towns around here don't clear snow for crap, and the gmc van even with snow tires is sketchy at best. Plus mud season is coming. I'll probably throw the m12 hackzall in the bag as well, since I never use that thing anymore, and will at least have the basics for power tools in my truck.


You could've just bought the hook and screw...

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

catsparky1 said:


> Milwaukee makes a durable tool line with plenty to choose from . I like Milwaukee's site lighting line up . Having to do lots of work in the dark with no power on site it has become pivotal selling point for us . The nice thing about Milwaukee when you need a tool they make a cordless version of it .
> 
> *Many moons ago Dewalt was the go to but for power , products selection , warranty nothing comes close to Milwaukee . Yeah the Euros make good tools but little selection and pricey . *
> 
> But in say 10 or so years we will be using some other brand and trash talking Milwaukee . *Us older dudes started with Makita then jumped to Dewalt and now Milwaukee is king .* So I guess we should ask who will be next ?



So true!


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

True story . I had a hatred for anything that had Milwaukee on it . I still hate sawzalls and holehawgs . All of my tools got stolen and all of our tools were yellow and black . Well I went to the supply house to replace all of my Dewalt tools and the Milwaukee guy was there . He ask why Dewalt . Gave him my Dewalt is king speech and he made me a deal .

He gave me 200 bucks off a 5 tool set of brushless tools and if I didn't like them he would give me my money back up to 30 days . I told him put it in writing . He did . Great sales ploy cause it worked . He will still give me free stuff when I buy new tools . He must have 9 or 10 pics of me with my tool purchases . 2 years ago I had 2 shopping carts full of new fuel tools . He gave me free batteries and bits and some other stuff . 
bought a SDS and got a set of bits and scraper for free . 

My radio stopped working with the battery . Gave him a call and an hour later he was at the shop with a new radio in hand for me . Nice . Good salesman also goes along way . He still can't get me to buy a corded holehawg . I let him try my Mikita DA-6300 . He understands why I hate holehawgs now . That Makita and a Bosch bulldog are the ONLY corded tools I have . 

Every once in a while a framer will ask to use my impact or drill because that Dewalt just aint cutting it .


----------



## Hobbit007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello from finland, my first post 😄. I have milwaukee tools, i previously had bosch,hilti and makita, but i like milwaukee the most. Fits better to my hands, they have every possiple tool you can ever have and more. I have drill, impact driver, bandsaw, couple ligths, sds+vacuum system to it, teapot, angle grinder, circular saw. I saw milwaukee prices on homedepot and holy **** they are cheap in usa! I wanted to buy milwaukee cordless table saw (because every electrician needs one 😂) but its over 1000eur in here! And i really like packout system, but my boss said that its too expensive.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hobbit007 said:


> Hello from finland, my first post 😄. I have milwaukee tools, i previously had bosch,hilti and makita, but i like milwaukee the most. Fits better to my hands, they have every possiple tool you can ever have and more. I have drill, impact driver, bandsaw, couple ligths, sds+vacuum system to it, teapot, angle grinder, circular saw. I saw milwaukee prices on homedepot and holy **** they are cheap in usa! I wanted to buy milwaukee cordless table saw (because every electrician needs one 😂) but its over 1000eur in here! And i really like packout system, but my boss said that its too expensive.


Welcome!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Liechtenstein rules in power tools.


----------



## aceradrian (Jun 6, 2019)

What would you think of Snap-On tools? They make great wrenches and had drills. What if they made crimpers or cutters?


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

aceradrian said:


> What would you think of Snap-On tools? They make great wrenches and had drills. What if they made crimpers or cutters?


Fill out your profile *AS PER THE USER SIGN UP AGREEMENT*


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

aceradrian said:


> What would you think of Snap-On tools? They make great wrenches and had drills. What if they made crimpers or cutters?


What if Milwaukee bought Snap-On and bulldozed it to the ground and sunk the trucks in a volcano?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoolWill said:


> What if Milwaukee bought Snap-On and bulldozed it to the ground and sunk the trucks in a volcano?


You beat me to it. I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> I miss the Milwaukee hard cases. Bosch gives you a cheesy bag.


All my Bosch stuff has the hard plastic cases that click together. All nested in there protected and pretty.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Milwaukee or Makita.... or Dewalt....or Bosch. Hilti if you're a billionaire.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Switched said:


> All my Bosch stuff has the hard plastic cases that click together. All nested in there protected and pretty.


My tools are well protected until I use them.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I always protected my tool when I was single.


----------



## Alexander1989 (Sep 17, 2019)

Think cordless Drill it's the best !


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am 100% DeWalt no problems. I have had my 20 volt DeWalt 1/2" hammer drill so hot you could not touch the gear box. Kept on working no problems.
I have used both DeWalt and Milwaukee midsized bansaws and for me the egronomics
is much better with DeWalt. Most guys that I know prefer the DeWalt midsize bansaw to the Milwaukee.The DeWalt impacter is a real game changer

LC


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

For drills nobody beats DeWalt with their 3-speed gears that provide low, medium, and high RPM drilling speed. I have Milwaukee, Panasonic, Makita, and Bosch drills in the shop and they each have their pluses and minuses but fall short of the DeWalt overall in performance and durability.



The medium gear is very useful when using large diameter hole cutters. Drilling 6-1/4 inch holes in subflooring the 1000 RPM speed turns the hole cutter into a flywheel and cuts easily through inch thick OSB and plywood. Try that with a Makita or a Milwaukee and it will fry the drill or the clutch.


I love being able to pick up a bare tool for $100 and use my existing batteries and chargers.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

99cents said:


> I’m bored so I thought I would start an argument.
> 
> The answer to the question, of course, is Bosch. If you don’t use Bosch, you’re a fake, primitive electrician
> 
> ...


Had both makita and dewalt both their batteries didn’t last long enough and makitas drills would burn up and had no balls .

Boss switched up to Milwaukee and we havnt had any issues .

Milwaukee’s drills have lasted and have a lot of durability the batteries are long lasting aswell .

And all the new tools they have maketed for electricians is great .

Crimpers, knockout sets , holehogs,bandsaws, etc 

Seems like Milwaukee is stepping up their game recently and are marketing towards the elctrical market more . 

In our hall we even have a Milwaukee show case of all the new electrical tools and hand tools they make .

Also the low weight Milwaukee impact with the cylinder batterie ,not shure what the actual feild name is . I love it ,it’s the best you can just clip on to your tool belt and it feels like you don’t have anything on and the impact still has a lot of balls and is perfect for what we do .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There is no one brand that makes the best of everything but you have to find the brand that the tools fit your needs the best.

Milwaukee fits me for what I want done. 

I do have a couple other tools I like that aren't made by them but so be it having a second battery system isn't the end of the world.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Fist of lightning said:


> Had both makita and dewalt both their batteries didn’t last long enough and makitas drills would burn up and had no balls .
> 
> Boss switched up to Milwaukee and we havnt had any issues .
> 
> ...


China is so deceptive they've won the loyalty of American unions.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

